# Becks Landing



## woolif (May 17, 2013)

New user here. Grew up and know Blackwater River in Milton like the back of my hand. Escambia River not so much. Found it to be a little closer when I just want to run up river for a few hours. Anyway went up slew recently towards Becks Landing and loved the way the river looked there. Advise on what to fish for there and what bait to use. More into casting for bream/bass usually. Although open to all others.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Becks lake can be great. It can hurt your feelings too as is a lot of escambia. Beck's is one of the more clearer lakes on the river the further you go towards the landing. Fish using what you normally would. I love crankbaits and soft plastics. Top water can be great early and late.
There are some good shellcracker and other bream throughout. Beetle spins are always fun. There are some deeeep holes also. I would imagine some cats would hold up there. One hole is in the back at the "T" the other is on the right hand leg of the "T". Cottonfish or grinnel of course are always ready to play. Try what you're used to and you should do fine. Don't give up because of a bad day though keep at it. It's a good lake.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Good luck!


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

We use to bream fish the left hand prong on the west side about halfway up,crickets on a good outgoing tide big o bulls!


----------

